# New DSLR  camera



## adarsh0207 (Dec 17, 2013)

need a  dslr camera 
budget 30k...

and also what should i look when  buying a new slr....
<plz dont say megapixel>


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi ...for 30k you will get 5 choices ...but first tell me why do you want a dslr...what do you intend to shoot and did you have ever use aperture, shutter or manual modes

you can get Nikon D3100, Nikon D5100, canon 600D canon 1100D and sony A58 

picture quality of all dslr in this segment is almost same...canon 600D have better video as an advantage


----------



## raja manuel (Dec 17, 2013)

adarsh0207 said:


> what should i look when  buying a new slr....


That would depend on what you plan to do with it. If you do a lot of sports photography you might see more benefit from greater burst speed and superior focus tracking, back button focus, rear curtain sync, etc. Landscapes, on the other hand, don't move around so much so these might not be of much importance to you. If you plan to do a lot of flash photography you'll love the 600D's wireless flash commander, but will have to shell out for a compatible flash. And so on…


----------



## adarsh0207 (Dec 18, 2013)

well generally i do landscape photo,night photography....

sometimes  i do speed photography...

plz see these pics and tell me which camera should i buy...
<i bascially used different mode{ landscape,night etc} never used manual
>

and also the camera MUST support video recording though it is not necessary to be hd or full hd 


camera used in the pics sony DSC -H55(point and shoot camera)


----------



## raja manuel (Dec 18, 2013)

Possibly a camera with good dynamic range, though most mirrorless and DSLRs should cover your needs. It would appear that what you need is a fair amount of zoom in your lens, live view, and some good post processing skills.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 18, 2013)

ur requirements are very generic ...and any of the D5100 or 600D or sony A58 can fulfill easily ...just go to the market and check these 3..all 3 with kit lens will be enough for your current need


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 19, 2013)

Not to sound rude, but how long have you been into photography and how serious are you about it ?

DSLR is no magic solution to get good photos, it takes effort to just learn how to use it properly, let alone get good pics. However, once you do get the hang of it, its hard to go back to anything lesser.

The reason why I say this is because, for the kind of impromptu pics like the ones you posted a little above, a Point and Shoot would be a far better proposition, not to mention much cheaper as well. 

Also, what do you think about using the optical viewfinder on the camera? Because one of the downsides of using a DSLR at this range is that you get a lousy Live view mode (the mode wher you shoot pics like a PnS, usinf the LCD to frame the shot)

Not trying to dissuade you, but you wouldnt want to spend 30k not knowing what you are getting into, now would you ?


----------



## adarsh0207 (Dec 22, 2013)

the pic which i have uploaded are just for reference....
the photo is heavily edited so that it can be uploaded in the site....
the photo is actually 4-5 MB...and it has been compressed to 100 kb..
contrast,hue,saturation,brightness.....have been decreased..

and also the scene which i was seeing,my point and shoot camera was not seeing it....so thats why i thought a slr is the solution...


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 22, 2013)

adarsh0207 said:


> the pic which i have uploaded are just for reference....
> the photo is heavily edited so that it can be uploaded in the site....
> the photo is actually 4-5 MB...and it has been compressed to 100 kb..
> contrast,hue,saturation,brightness.....have been decreased..
> ...



Fair enough. But be warned that the DSLR will not see a much different picture than the one you have posted. It willtake a bit of work on post processing to get the kind of pictures you'd have typically sees as being attributed to a DSLR.

Do you intend to be serious about this hobby, or will this be your only DSLR related purchase?
To be even more precise, do you intend to buy any more lenses (anywhere from 7k to 70k and more) as you grow with the hobby in the future?

If yes, look at the Canon 600D/Nikon D5100 with as good a lens bundle as you can find.

If not, look at the Sony A series like Sujoy mentioned, they'll serve you better for shooting thats closer to a PnS style. 
If not, also look at the Sony RX100 (PnS)


Also, remember that the best camera is the one you will always have with you (Hence the pointer to the Rx100)


----------



## adarsh0207 (Dec 22, 2013)

thanks for the suggestion.....


----------

